# Post minimum to make a topic



## Kwartel (Mar 19, 2010)

What if there is a minimum for making a topic, like 50 posts so we don't get clueless posts anymore.


----------



## prowler (Mar 19, 2010)

No.
Do you want spam?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

Already suggested and shot down many many many times.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 19, 2010)

Sorry Hadriano...
But you get the point right... RIGHT?


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

I get the point but we'll get more people trying to bump their post count up and also what about people who have some hot ass homebrew to share but can't because they can't create a topic?

Sure they could get a mod to post it but most wont want to wait and just decide this forum is too elitist for them.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

People will spam. So no.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

Rather than a post limit, maybe staff approval first. Of course, if that was going to happen, then we wouldn't be able to make fun of them D:


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Rather than a post limit, maybe staff approval first. Of course, if that was going to happen,* then we wouldn't be able to make fun of them* D:


Oh right, thanks for changing my mind!!!


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Rather than a post limit, maybe staff approval first. Of course, if that was going to happen, then we wouldn't be able to make fun of them D:


Suggested before and deemed too much work for the staff.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hadriano said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the system as it is, but this suggestion would be the better alternative out of two not overly great suggestions.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 19, 2010)

kwartel said:
			
		

> What if there is a minimum for making a topic, *like 50 posts so we don't get clueless posts anymore.*



That limit would simply have the opposite effect of what you intend. It would increase the number of useless posts massively.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Probably the only workable solution to what you want to achieve with your suggestion is to have a time limit from the time someone joins before they can make any threads. Say they have to wait two weeks before thy can make any threads. That way spamming will achieve nothing, they learn patience and to search, and the staff aren't bogged down with the need to approve every new thread in the forum.


----------



## EyeZ (Mar 19, 2010)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> kwartel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or hi-jack someone else's thread.


----------



## p1ngpong (Mar 19, 2010)

Jackthelad said:
			
		

> Or hi-jack someone else's thread.



Indeed, that's the problem with any thread making restriction. People would more then likely just post off topic questions and stuff like that in other threads.


----------



## Issac (Mar 19, 2010)

What if we combine the two systems: less than 10 posts, and the topic will have to be approved by staff first?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 19, 2010)

Issac said:
			
		

> What if we combine the two systems: less than 10 posts, and the topic will have to be approved by staff first?


Probably still too intensive for the staff.


----------



## Llama Riot (Mar 19, 2010)

People who either a)joined the day of posting the topic; b) have less than 10/5? posts should have their topics previewed by mods so that all the dumb crap doesn't have to be carried out in public and clutter up the forum.

*NOTE TO SELF:* Read thread before posting.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 19, 2010)

Would having a popup message about whatever game with AP message to goto a specific thread(s), for those with 50 or less post counts when they click on the new topic button.  Have this as a kind of alert system that you can turn off and on when a working patch comes out, a mod can turn off that popup message system.   If not a popup, be right above the fields, like the trading section with the rules and such.


----------



## Hadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

Well I did suggest something akin to what happens on Digg when you submit an article.

On Digg when you submit something, it does a little search around in case the article has already posted before you can actually submit it.  Something like this could help with lots of newby threads.


----------



## how_do_i_do_that (Mar 19, 2010)

It would be good to redirect most of the traffic if possible, might be a resource hog though considering how fast they spawn.


----------



## DarknessxD407 (Mar 19, 2010)

this might be too much but what if we had administrators approve posts and depending on the accuracy to the subject would get approval ratings the ones most related to the topic would stand out and the spam would not be seen. You could post but your post would not show until it reaches a approval level. this might be too much for the staff so the staff could have members in which they trust regulate the posts (do some of their job) this idea might be better to prevent spam and have a minimum post to make a topic.

in short for this to work it would require a complete remake of the posting.


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 19, 2010)

What if there is a minimum for making a topic, like 50 posts so we don't get clueless posts anymore.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 19, 2010)

Get those topics to be previewed by 'approved' members (people that know about flashcarts, modchips, etc). That might work. Or do as Hadrian says.


----------



## Danny Tanner (Mar 19, 2010)

Am I the only one not bothered by the two centimeters I have to look down after I see a thread I deem worthless to get to the next one?

I know some people just join to ask a question and then never come back, and while they have usually been answered somewhere else, searching for some things is an awful pain, because there just aren't the right words to search, and people sometimes like to answer the questions for their e-peen (I get into that habit sometimes too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). A healthy number of noob topics keeps relevant, essential information within reach, and can sometimes even hold a gem of knowledge after a few posts.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## DeltaBurnt (Mar 20, 2010)

Searching isn't painful if you use the right keywords.

Plus, sometimes all it takes is to visit the right forum and look for a faq or look through the first couple pages.

I think completely blocking making a new topic is a little cruel, same for having your topics being approved. I think it should just suggest similar topics whenever you type in a topic.

Plus, we should filter common terms like "What flashcart should I get?".


----------



## Zerousen (Mar 20, 2010)

I think that a Post minimum would really help the spam problem on the Temp with the "noobs". although,this may piss off many.


----------



## Trulen (Mar 20, 2010)

If there was a "post minimum" or a "wait this many days before you can create a topic" thing, I can guarantee you 100%, without fail, that GBATemp would *not* have the awesome members they have now.

Though I only pop in every few weeks, I'd have left GBAtemp in a flash if I joined and found that I had to... Wait.  

I would not have searched at all just because of the sheer spite I'd feel.


But the thing I'm saying has been said at least a hundred times before, and this topic is in itself hypocritical.  


Well, that's my post for the week.  See you guys on the 26th.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 20, 2010)

Yes, 50.


----------



## macgeek417 (Mar 20, 2010)

My first post here was a topic.
I and many others would be here if this was in place.


----------



## Salax (Mar 20, 2010)

iPodTouchFans has a system where it shows similar topics after you type your thread title. Something like that would be much easier to do and much less work for the staff.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 20, 2010)

they'll just spam in someone elses topics or go to the eof and spam there


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 20, 2010)

Salax said:
			
		

> iPodTouchFans has a system where it shows similar topics after you type your thread title. Something like that would be much easier to do and much less work for the staff.


This would be the best solution!
It isn't that hard to look at those right?


----------

